# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  conite rendering questions

## bugsy

I am looking to continue my reno exterior walls  with conite.
3 walls, 3mtr high about 16 lineal mtrs.  
would it be a reasonable task for someone who hasnt rendered before?  
What would be involved? 
What sort of mix?   
thanks in advance :2thumbsup:

----------

